# 22-250 rounds



## coyote_killer (Feb 10, 2008)

i just got a savage arms 22-250 at a raffle with a simmons scope(pretty nice)  it has the accu trigger with a thumb safety. it is a black synthetic stock. regardleesly i am looking for the cheapest 22-250 rounds on the market so it would be greatif someone pointed out a site

thanks. :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

www.walmart.com


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Check out Sportsmans Warehouse, they have Ultramax Ammo in boxes of 50, that run about 18 to 25 dollars depending on what type of bullet you want, FMJ, Hollow point, Ballistic Tip, soft Point, etc.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

you spent all that money on an awesome gun and a great scope and know you want to cut corners by using cheap ammo..NOT! If you want good success then spend a little more money and get yourself some good ammo. Hornady has some real good ammo that shots very well. If you can find someone to load some rounds for you, your accuracy will be even better then over the counter loads. It cost a little more up front but in the long run pays for itself.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

dynarider68 has it right.


----------



## catfishin42 (Jan 27, 2008)

I use- Winchester Supreme: Ballistic Silvertips 50 gr., when I am actually huntin or sighting in my gun (or even seriously target shootin' for hunting practice) But, when I am just dickin around and shootin for fun, and going through more than 20 rounds doing so, I use- Remington UMC: Jacketed Hollow Points 50 gr. (Which you can buy in a 'value pack'/ 40 rounds for 24.99- and in my opinion they are really nice bullets for the price). But, the Winchester Supreme's: Ballistic Silvertips are BY FAR my favorite/ High Quality and Top of the Line for a good price ! (19.99 for 20 rounds)Worth every penny!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

YoteSlapper said:


> dynarider68 has it right.


Maybe he wants to break his new barrel in with the cheapest ammo possible? :huh:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

That's goofy

OK let's say he wants to shoot 50 rounds through his new gun to break it in... He buys the good shells that he plans to use in the field hunting... He spends 25 bucks more because he using the good shells.

If he's concerned 25 bucks is going to break his bank, he better find a different hobby.

JMHO

YoteSlapper


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Walmart sells the double boxes of 22-250. It is a small 40gr bullet. I know a few people that have used it and they all say it is good stuff. In my 250 I would only get .75 inch groups not good enought for me. Others it shoots much better than that.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Im a firm believer in buying the same kind of bullet everytime. If your buying some cheap 40gr for example for target practicing and sighting in, then you go and buy a box of 55gr to shoot a 300 yard coyote your probably gonna miss unless you resight your gun in. My 22-250 shot 2.5inches higher at 60yds with a 55gr bullet compared to 45gr bullet. Granted the 45gr was a hollow point :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/22250rem_ge.htm

I hope this helps you.

If you looking for break in ammo, by all means use the cheapest. If your looking for hunting ammo spend a little more. If you want the best accuracy you can get you will need to shoot three or four or more brands and see what you like.
For coyote nearly any bullet weight will work. The 40 grain often don't exit so they are more fur friendly. If you have the Savage like mine you have a 1/12 twist which is more accurate with heavy bullets. Mine likes 60 gr V-Max over all other bullets. I shoot a lot of 50 gr Ballistic Tip, and was pleasantly surprised to find the 60 gr although heavy had nearly the same trajectory. I guess this is because the better ballistic coefficient made up for the lower velocity. It certainly has less wind drift. 
There is a better and cheaper way to break in a barrel than burning up ammo.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Coyote-killer wrote:


> i want to put a couple rounds through it to get the feel of it.
> after that i will probably get 22-250 Rem 60-Gr Nosler Partition, 3500 fps, 20 Rds. for deer
> 
> Winchester Supreme 22-250 40Gr B Silvertip. coyote
> ...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have my wifes uncle load my .22-250 rounds..he does great work and does it cheap..only had to buy the supplies ..not everyone has that option.


----------



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are looking for cheaper shooting I would suggest buying a reloader. They don't take very long to pay for them self's and it is also a very enjoyable pastime. There are some killer deals on E-bay and Gunbroker.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Believe it or not I got a bunch of cheap rounds at Sports Authority. They were Winchester Varmint and they were around $17 for a box of 40. They are 45gr and 4000fps. I use them for target shooting. I use the Silver tips for hunting. But, that price was before ammo went up. I don't know how much they are now. I bought 10 boxes then.


----------

